# ""has encountered a problem and needs to close. Sorry for the inconvenience" .NET



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

everytime I try to open an application that uses the microsoft .NET Framework 2.0, i get an "has encountered a problem and needs to close. Sorry for the inconvenience error."

I think it has happened ever since I started using Avira Antivirus (personal edition).

I would uninstall it but I like it very much and it does a great job and is low on system resources.

anyone know a fix?


----------

